

Ask HN: Are there news archives for commercial use - satavahan

Hello YCers,
     I am looking for a free news archives for commercial use. I could do a focused crawl the news websites and extract relevant information. But wondering if there is a easier way.<p>Also, are you aware of any affordable licencing of  news archives ?<p>Thanks
SM
======
shafqat
Contact me and I'll set you up. We (NewsCred) have fully licensed news and
archives from 750+ news sources. All available through an API. You can use it
for commercial use but there is a fee. I can give you a HN discount ;-)

~~~
satavahan
Thanks. I just sent you email

